# Blu-ray movies on HDD



## pbowman (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello,

I have a nice collection of blu-ray and 3D blu-ray movies and would like to put them on a hard drive. This way when I want to watch a movie on my TV, I can just scroll through and select one instead of filtering through all my physcial disc, is this possible? If so, what software and hardware would I need.

Thank you
Phil


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I do this to rip my kids' movies to our network drive. To rip I like using DVD Fab. Tons of options and produces great results. It does require a good amount of processing power but I usually set it and forget it.


----------

